# SEOUL | Cracked Tower | 75m | 17 fl | App



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

_Residential building proposed in 2008 and now approved. _


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Where is this gonna be built?


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

_It will be built in Dongja-dong, in Yongsan-gu._


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

this project cancelled. if it will be built,please give information about Construction Updates.


----------

